# Tunnels - is there a standard size?



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

While walking through Ikea this week, I noticed in the children's section, they have play tunnels for kids. These run around 18" in height (diameter). Is this smaller than the standard tunnels used in Agility?

I ask because there were only $29.99, and agility tunnels run about $100.

Here's the one I saw. IKEA | Toys | Physical play | SPEJA | Tunnel


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe the tunnels we use in class are 24" in diameter. You might be able to get away with an 18" one for the time being but as Obie grows, it may be a bit small. My guys are 2 years old, 70 pounds plus and fill a 24" tunnel quite nicely!!!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Regulations size for agility tunnels are 24" plus and minus one inch. Smaller ones are great for pups though!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, that was my thought.. I looked at it closely and thought he -might- fit in it now, but he's still a growing boy and won't fit for much longer. Regardless, if anyone has a smaller dog in Agility, it's a great price for a tunnel!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The thing is the ikea ones are not made to stand up to dogs so well. They're ok for puppies but as they get running through them as bigger dogs..... 

But they are fun!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

wenryder said:


> Yes, that was my thought.. I looked at it closely and thought he -might- fit in it now, but he's still a growing boy and won't fit for much longer. Regardless, if anyone has a smaller dog in Agility, it's a great price for a tunnel!
> Thanks for the info!


He might fit through it with effort for longer than you'd think. Ever seen a Great Dane have to negotiate his way through even the 24" tunnel? :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You can get kid play tunnels at Toys R Us sometimes too. I bought one from Oriental Trading when I was first starting agility. I am not sure if this link will work Red “I See You!” Tunnel They do not bend really well, but would work pretty well if you are just trying to get him to go through a tunnel. 

Have fun!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I used kids Toys R Us tunnels until they fell apart. They were smaller than "standard" but hey made the tunnels in class and trials look CAVERNOUS!!!! Belle is 27" tall, if she can fit most dogs can and I am talking about the kids tunnels. 

We eventually got a small (10') tunnel for home. I would love another small one. Anything longer is too long for our yard space. I just need to shop. HHMMMM Maybe at Nationals.....


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Last year, after searching every toy store in town with no success, I bought an 18 foot tunnel on ebay for 5 bucks.....plus $50 shipping/handling.....and then a surprise $20 customs charge. But it was worth it because the dogs have a ton of fun with it. It's not as sturdy as the real tunnels but it collapses into a convienient carrying case.


----------

